# Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2022



## Talltomwright (Dec 9, 2021)

Blade Runner from Free League! Blade Runner RPG


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 9, 2021)

Stonetop by penny lantern


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 9, 2021)

Deleted, with nominations reposted.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 9, 2021)

As excited as I am about Mothership 1e, we basically know what will be like, based on 0e releases, so I nominate:

A|state from Handiwork Games


----------



## Vicente (Dec 9, 2021)

Homeworld 2d20 from Modiphius.


----------



## theoysterking (Dec 9, 2021)

Avatar Legends: The RPG (Magpie) Avatar RPG

Marvel Multiverse RPG (Marvel) Marvel to Launch Official 'MARVEL MULTIVERSE' Tabletop Role-Playing Game in 2022


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

We have three valid nominations so far - Bladerunner, Stonetop, and A|State.


----------



## schneeland (Dec 9, 2021)

The three things I had in mind (Bladerunner, Stonetop, Mothership 1e - if it counts) were already mentioned. On top of it, maybe:
*DCC Dying Earth* (Goodman Games; Kickstarter fulfillment is due in September 2022 and normally public sales start shortly after)

Edit:
To meet at least most formal requirements:
*Mothership 1e* (Tuesday Knights Games, Kickstarter page / Official Website (currently mostly points to Kickstarter), Kickstarter fulfillment planned for November 2022)


----------



## Vildara (Dec 9, 2021)

Stonetop by Penny Lantern
Tales of Xadia by Fandom


----------



## RichGreen (Dec 9, 2021)

Bladerunner


----------



## babi_gog (Dec 9, 2021)

So taking the two allowed

Avatar Legends: The RPG (Magpie)

Rivers of London (Chaosium) which is still under development, but hopefully will see the light of day in 2022


----------



## univoxs (Dec 9, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop
Root (only backers are getting it this year it seems?)


----------



## Vildara (Dec 9, 2021)

Man, reading all the rules is really hard!


----------



## overgeeked (Dec 9, 2021)

@Morrus, the dates in the OP show 2021 as the release dates not 2022.

Blade Runner. Free League.
Marvel. Marvel Comics.


----------



## Vicente (Dec 9, 2021)

Vicente said:


> Homeworld 2d20 from Modiphius.




Forgot the links, sorry:






						Homeworld
					






					www.modiphius.net


----------



## ss2art (Dec 9, 2021)

Marvel Multiverse RPG (Marvel) - Marvel Reveals More Details on Upcoming Tabletop RPG
Bladerunner - Blade Runner Getting Tabletop RPG In 2022


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

Vildara said:


> Man, reading all the rules is really hard!



Yeah but it makes for much less work for me at the end!


----------



## Willie the Duck (Dec 9, 2021)

schneeland said:


> The three things I had in mind (Bladerunner, Stonetop, Mothership 1e - if it counts) were already mentioned. On top of it, maybe:
> *DCC Dying Earth* (Goodman Games; Kickstarter fulfillment is due in September 2022 and normally public sales start shortly after)



Mothership does not yet have a link associated with it (plus does not appear to be available to the buying public at this moment), and thus has not been submitted for consideration.


Vildara said:


> Man, reading all the rules is really hard!



I suspect we're going to have a lot of never-been-nominated games by the end of this thing, simply from this issue.


----------



## overgeeked (Dec 9, 2021)

Willie the Duck said:


> Mothership does not yet have a link associated with it (plus does not appear to be available to the buying public at this moment), and thus has not been submitted for consideration.
> 
> I suspect we're going to have a lot of never-been-nominated games by the end of this thing, simply from this issue.



So apparently I'm confused by the rules of this. 

The thread is about nominating games that will be released next year, 2022...but for a nomination to be valid it has to include a link where you can buy it now? So the game is released this year but we're anticipating it next year. What?


----------



## GrahamWills (Dec 9, 2021)

*Nomination #1*
Pendragon RPG Version 6: Pendragon Design Journal #2: Bringing the Light in Sixth Edition

*Nomination #2*
Rivers of London: Chaosium Announces Rivers of London Roleplaying Game


----------



## schneeland (Dec 9, 2021)

Willie the Duck said:


> Mothership does not yet have a link associated with it (plus does not appear to be available to the buying public at this moment), and thus has not been submitted for consideration.



I have added publisher and link.


----------



## Willie the Duck (Dec 9, 2021)

overgeeked said:


> So apparently I'm confused by the rules of this.
> 
> The thread is about nominating games that will be released next year, 2022...but for a nomination to be valid it has to include a link where you can buy it now? So the game is released this year but we're anticipating it next year. What?



Good catch. It has doesn't have to be available now. Original post edited to reflect.

It does appear to require a link, though, although it doesn't say it has to be a link which goes straight to a purchase page or anything.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2021)

overgeeked said:


> So apparently I'm confused by the rules of this.
> 
> The thread is about nominating games that will be released next year, 2022...but for a nomination to be valid it has to include a link where you can buy it now? So the game is released this year but we're anticipating it next year. What?



Where are you seeing "where you can buy it now"? I don't _think_ I wrote that, but I could be mistaken.

The link is to info about the product so I don't have to google every nomination.


----------



## forestdoorman (Dec 9, 2021)

Exquisite Crime
Chew: The Roleplaying Game


----------



## Weiley31 (Dec 9, 2021)

Blade Runner: And that's so I can be totally 100% cliche and play as a Replicant who "retires" Replicants.


----------



## overgeeked (Dec 9, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Where are you seeing "where you can buy it now"? I don't _think_ I wrote that, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> The link is to info about the product so I don't have to google every nomination.



I was responding to that poster on their assertion of a purchase link requirement.

The OP still have muddled dates.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 9, 2021)

Apocalypse Keys - Evil Hat Productions
					

Kickstarter ends soon! Head over here to pledge! Art development complete. Placing final art through October 2022. More details on Apocalypse Keys here.




					www.evilhat.com
				




Had a really great playtest experience with this one. Can't wait for the full game. Hellboy inspired game of averting apocalypses while making sure you don't become one. Like Monsterhearts Chocolate with Monster of the Week peanut butter. Great mystery mechanics.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 9, 2021)

The One Ring 2E


----------



## ruemere (Dec 9, 2021)

*Everway Silver Anniversary Edition*








						The Everway Company
					






					www.everway.com
				



It's technically out for Kickstarter backers. I have the physical copy already 

*Orbital Blues* by SoulMuppet Publishing








						Orbital Blues: A Space Western RPG - SoulMuppet Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Orbital Blues: A Space Western RPG - This is the rock and roll future of yesteryear that never was—and nobody wanted.  It is an intergalactic age of cowbo




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Honorable mentions (these products are not fully independent games so they do not qualify for nominations):
Vaesen line: *Mythic Britain and Ireland*








						Vaesen RPG – Mythic Britain & Ireland
					

Face the mythic creatures of Britain and Ireland in this expansion to the multiple award-winning Vaesen – Nordic Horror Roleplaying.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




*Demon-Bone Sarcophagus* by Patrick Stuart








						Demon-Bone Sarcophagus
					

An adventure for Old-School Dungeons and Dragons. Hopefully the first of three.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Espadadelaaurora (Dec 9, 2021)

I've got my eye set on the Blade Runner rpg by Free League.


----------



## Feepdake (Dec 9, 2021)

theoysterking said:


> Avatar Legends: The RPG (Magpie) Avatar RPG
> 
> Marvel Multiverse RPG (Marvel) Marvel to Launch Official 'MARVEL MULTIVERSE' Tabletop Role-Playing Game in 2022



The Marvel game will only be out in 2023. 2022 is for the playtest version


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Dec 9, 2021)

I'd like to nominate *Orbital Blue* by SoulMuppet Publishing (KS Link). Backed the Kickstarter, saw a preview. But I haven't received my copy yet! It'll likely become available in 2022 if I had to guess. I'm very excited.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 9, 2021)

overgeeked said:


> So apparently I'm confused by the rules of this.
> 
> The thread is about nominating games that will be released next year, 2022...but for a nomination to be valid it has to include a link where you can buy it now? So the game is released this year but we're anticipating it next year. What?




Folks are just getting it twisted, being too literal, etc. From the original post and what Morrus has said are valid nominations so far it seems like it has to be something with a reasonable expectation of being available for sale in 2022, and not solely as a Kickstarter reward. I imagine there are some potential judgement calls there--if a product says it'll ship to Kickstarter backers in December 2022, that might not be the best thing to include as a nomination. In fact, one of the reasons I mentioned Mothership 1e but didn't actually nominate it is because the current target for Kickstarter fulfillment is November 2022. That doesn't leave much cushion at all for it showing up at all in 2022, much less as something anyone can buy.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 9, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The One Ring 2E




Seems like a tricky pick--while physical books haven't made it to backers, and aren't on store shelves yet, the final/full PDF is available on DriveThru.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 9, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Seems like a tricky pick--while physical books haven't made it to backers, and aren't on store shelves yet, the final/full PDF is available on DriveThru.



The physical copies should make it to backers before 2022. Knock on wood.


----------



## Paragon Lost (Dec 9, 2021)

Blade Runner Rpg.  Blade Runner Rpg
Rivers of London Rpg.  Rivers of London Rpg


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 9, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> The physical copies should make it to backers before 2022. Knock on wood.




I hope so! Not that I'm going to run it anytime soon (or maybe ever), but I'm excited to see it in print.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 9, 2021)

Lords of the Middle Sea


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 10, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Lords of the Middle Sea




Oh, hadn't seen this. Looks super interesting!


----------



## Takei (Dec 10, 2021)

The One Ring 2e is still shown as a pre-order on Free League's site.

Blade Runner would be my next pick.

I'll also add Pendragon 6th Edition, although I have a feeling it won't be on general sale until 2023.

Edit: How could I forget Avatar Legends?


----------



## harbison32 (Dec 10, 2021)

Transformers RPG by Renegade Games releasing March 2022.


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S (Dec 10, 2021)

May I nominate Twilight 2K Twilight: 2000 (4th Edition) for 2022 under the theory that it won't get to stores and then to me until 2022 and it is what I am most looking forward to?


----------



## Manbearcat (Dec 10, 2021)

Torchbearer 2!

Will be doing practice Conflicts/Camp phase/Town phase, character introduction, map stuff this Monday with first session 2 weeks after that!


----------



## Bill Zebub (Dec 10, 2021)

univoxs said:


> Cowboy Bebop
> Root (only backers are getting it this year it seems?)




Since that wasn't a valid nomination I'll fix that...

Root, by Magpie Games


----------



## paulvenner (Dec 10, 2021)

Cy-Borg - Stockholm Cartel (CY_BORG)
*Ruins of Symbaroum for 5E* by Free League


----------



## Egg Embry (Dec 10, 2021)

Since I look at some many games each year and interview a number of creators about them, picking _just_ two was difficult. 
*Into the Mother Lands - An Original Afrofuturist TTRPG* from Tanya DePass and an awesome crew of creators. I interviewed Lead Developer B. Dave Walters about this project for EN World.
_*Defiant RPG*_ from Game Machinery. I did two interview with co-creator Marcin Kuczyński at EN World and d20 Radio.


----------



## harunmushod (Dec 10, 2021)

Pendragon 6e the link is to the first post from Chaosium discussing the design. It’s the only place I could find official confirmation that there is going to be a 6e. The official Chaosium page about the game is still understandably focussing on the current 5.2 edition of the game.


----------



## opacitizen (Dec 10, 2021)

TheAlkaizer said:


> I'd like to nominate *Orbital Blue* by SoulMuppet Publishing (KS Link). Backed the Kickstarter, saw a preview. But I haven't received my copy yet! It'll likely become available in 2022 if I had to guess. I'm very excited.




It's already out in pdf ( Orbital Blues: A Space Western RPG - SoulMuppet Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com ), I highly doubt it qualifies any more.


----------



## opacitizen (Dec 10, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The One Ring 2E




It's already out ( The One Ring Core Rules - Free League Publishing | The One Ring | DriveThruRPG.com )


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 10, 2021)

Urban Shadows 2E by Magpie Games. Kickstarter was expected to deliver December 2021 but its been delayed by Covid.


----------



## chaochou (Dec 10, 2021)

Under Hollow Hills by Vincent Baker
Torchbearer 2 by Burning Wheel HQ


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 10, 2021)

Manbearcat said:


> *Torchbearer 2!*
> 
> Will be doing practice Conflicts/Camp phase/Town phase, character introduction, map stuff this Monday with first session 2 weeks after that!





chaochou said:


> Under Hollow Hills by Vincent Baker
> *Torchbearer 2 by Burning Wheel HQ*



The Luke Crane / Adam Koebel fiasco with the "The Perfect RPG" zine kinda killed my enthusiasm for Torchbearer 2* as well as my respect for Luke Crane. 

* I even asked for and received a refund for the Torchbearer 2 Kickstarter.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 10, 2021)

opacitizen said:


> It's already out ( The One Ring Core Rules - Free League Publishing | The One Ring | DriveThruRPG.com )




To me, if I can't hold it in my hands it isn't out!

See Rule 2. It is on preorder at Free League. Kickstarter orders are shipping but it isn't available in stores yet.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Dec 10, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> To me, if I can't hold it in my hands it isn't out!
> 
> It is on preorder at Free League.




Not intending to be aggressive here, but what about games that don't have a physical release at all, like The Between? Do you think those shouldn't be eligible for nominations? Or maybe Brindlewood Bay is a better example--it's been out as a PDF for a while, but there's a Kickstarter launching in January for a print edition. If details were available in time for these nominations, would Brindlewood qualify, even though the digital version came out in 2020 (I believe)?


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 10, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Not intending to be aggressive here, but what about games that don't have a physical release at all, like The Between? Do you think those shouldn't be eligible for nominations? Or maybe Brindlewood Bay is a better example--it's been out as a PDF for a while, but there's a Kickstarter launching in January for a print edition. If details were available in time for these nominations, would Brindlewood qualify, even though the digital version came out in 2020 (I believe)?




For me personally this is just a bit of fun. Forums should be fun. I honestly haven't been put any thought into it beyond sharing with enthusiasm my two picks and reading with interest what everyone else is looking forward to with anticipation.

As to the actual rules I'll highlight this one as it applies directly to the One Ring:

2. It must be due out to the general public in 2022. The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders.


----------



## Slipredmark (Dec 10, 2021)

Heroes and Hardships from Earl of Fife games H&H Main | Earl of Fife Games


----------



## Slipredmark (Dec 10, 2021)

Heroea and Hardships from Earl of Fife Games 








						Heroes & Hardships | Earl of Fife Games
					

Heroes & Hardships RPG




					www.fifegames.com


----------



## Mongoose_Matt (Dec 10, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> From the original post and what Morrus has said are valid nominations so far it seems like it has to be something with a reasonable expectation of being available for sale in 2022, and not solely as a Kickstarter reward.



Makes sense.

Under those terms (as far as Mongoose Publishing is concerned), Shield Maidens is a 2022 game, as is Paranoia The Perfect Edition, Pioneer won't be.


----------



## chaochou (Dec 10, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> The Luke Crane / Adam Koebel fiasco with the "The Perfect RPG" zine kinda killed my enthusiasm for Torchbearer 2* as well as my respect for Luke Crane.
> 
> * I even asked for and received a refund for the Torchbearer 2 Kickstarter.



Good job you didn’t pass up the opportunity to recycle your outrage.


----------



## Maggan (Dec 10, 2021)

My first nomination of two allowed:

Death in Space









						DEATH IN SPACE
					

A rules-light tabletop roleplaying game in a gritty science fiction setting.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 10, 2021)

chaochou said:


> Good job you didn’t pass up the opportunity to recycle your outrage.



I can't tell if you are being sincere or snarky. If it's the latter, I'm not entirely sure how it is warranted.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 10, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Yeah but it makes for much less work for me at the end!




Do you also have a "most anticipated kickstarter release" category?  Because more and more games are coming out through this channel, and they don't necessarily give dates of public availability early.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 10, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Do you also have a "most anticipated kickstarter release" category?  *Because more and more games are coming out through this channel, *and they don't necessarily give dates of public availability early.



We'll see. It may depend how this whole blockchain thing changes anything. I've seen some TTRPG already begun talking among themselves about changing project kickstarting platforms.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 10, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> We'll see. It may depend how this whole blockchain thing changes anything. I've seen some TTRPG already begun talking among themselves about changing project kickstarting platforms.




Fine, change it to "most anticipated crowdfunded games" and that eliminates the question of particular platforms.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 10, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Fine, change it to "most anticipated crowdfunded games" and that eliminates the question of particular platforms.



No worries at all, Umbran. But I would be interested in such a category as well. 

That said, I'm a bit surprised given the recent announcement that there hasn't been a discussion about Kickstarter on the forums (as best as I can tell).


----------



## schneeland (Dec 10, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> That said, I'm a bit surprised given the recent announcement that there hasn't been a discussion about Kickstarter on the forums (as best as I can tell).



The thread is not super busy, but it exists: Kickstarter moving to blockchain.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 10, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> That said, I'm a bit surprised given the recent announcement that there hasn't been a discussion about Kickstarter on the forums (as best as I can tell).




You didn't search on the word "blockchain"?









						Kickstarter moving to blockchain
					

I guess that nothing will seem to change on the surface. I gotta admit I really don’t understand how you move a web site to work on top of blockchain.  I’m missing something.   What does this mean for rpg Kickstarters? If this is a big snafu for them and the KS ship sinks, is it easy or hard to...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 10, 2021)

Umbran said:


> You didn't search on the word "blockchain"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, as far as I could tell, which was from more of a casual perusing through the forums. I generally don't venture into the Geek Talk sub-forum that much. If it's there, then obviously I missed it.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 10, 2021)

I’m going to delete the original post now, and nominate a couple from the list with links. 

Seeing as the Chaosium games have been mentioned several times, I don’t need to mention them again. Matt Sprange just confirmed that Pioneer won’t be ready in 2022, too, but also did mention the Mongoose games (Paranoia -The Perfect Edition and Shield Maidens).

So that leaves me just the Regegade/WoD games to nominate:

*Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th Edition* (Renegade Studios; still to be released).Werewolf: The Apocalypse (Scroll down)
*Hunter: The Reckoning 5th Edition* (Renegade Studios; although technically only 2nd edition) Hunter: The Reckoning - first look at the new edition


----------



## Manbearcat (Dec 10, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> The Luke Crane / Adam Koebel fiasco with the "The Perfect RPG" zine kinda killed my enthusiasm for Torchbearer 2* as well as my respect for Luke Crane.
> 
> * I even asked for and received a refund for the Torchbearer 2 Kickstarter.




10-4

My next “contribution” (most folks on ENWorld wouldn’t classify what I wrote with that descriptor!) probably won’t be until early/mid-January after we have some play under our belt. I’ll post a play excerpt/breakdown.

I doubt many on here will be interested in that thread so you’ll have plenty of company with your abstention/veto!


----------



## FriendlyFiend (Dec 10, 2021)

Another vote for Pendragon 6E.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Dec 10, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> I’m going to delete the original post now, and nominate a couple from the list with links.
> 
> Seeing as the Chaosium games have been mentioned several times, I don’t need to mention them again. Matt Sprange just confirmed that Pioneer won’t be ready in 2022, too, but also did mention the Mongoose games (Paranoia -The Perfect Edition and Shield Maidens).
> 
> ...



I'm very curious about the next WoD releases. I just hope they really improve the editing and layout of the books. I thoroughly enjoyed the content but I found it near impossible to peruse effectively through it during play.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 10, 2021)

Rivers of London


----------



## Peter Haldenby (Dec 10, 2021)

Heroes and Hardships - I do like a good small small press RPG.


----------



## Peter Haldenby (Dec 10, 2021)

Oops, posted twice. Corrected now (facepalm).


----------



## Thanlis (Dec 11, 2021)

Swords of the Serpentine: currently in pre-order, but actually shipping in 2022.

The Paragon Blade.

Yeah, two GUMSHOE fantasy games, I was dubious too. But they play differently!


----------



## dregntael (Dec 11, 2021)

Since Avatar Legends, The One Ring 2E, and Cy_Borg were already mentioned, here are my nominations:

The Wildsea RPG by Ray Chou (was supposed to release this year but got delayed)

Salvage Union by Leyline Press (delivery is December 2022, but hopefully still counts)


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanlis said:


> Swords of the Serpentine: currently in pre-order, but actually shipping in 2022.


----------



## Garmel (Dec 11, 2021)

Absolute Power: Silver Age Sentinels 2e.  I loved the 1st edition of the game.


----------



## Primrose Paladin (Dec 11, 2021)

King Arthur Pendragon 6th Edition






						Pendragon RPG - Pendragon - Chaosium Inc.
					






					www.chaosium.com


----------



## Possessed (Dec 11, 2021)

I’d like to nominate Broken Tales


----------



## Possessed (Dec 11, 2021)

It cut the post short but yes, Broken Tales should be out in 2022 and it is probably the game I expect the most.


----------



## Herne'sSon (Dec 11, 2021)

Another vote for Marvel Multiverse (Marvel Reveals More Details on Upcoming Tabletop RPG). Is it okay to nominate it since it's just the playtest version coming out in 2022? From everything I'm reading, it sounds like it's going to be a pretty complete game.


----------



## J.B. Higgins (Dec 11, 2021)

How about Shadow of the Weird Wizard?


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 12, 2021)

A bit conscious of the fact that although Shield Maidens and Paranoia: The Perfect Edition have been mentioned, they haven’t been officially nominated as per the rules outlined in the OP. 

I can’t nominate as I have already nominated the two upcoming WoD games, which is the limit, so is anybody else interested in them?


----------



## coz (Dec 12, 2021)

The Devil Made us do it from Monte Cook Games








						The Devil Made Us Do It
					

Save existence as we know it by bending reality to carry out the perfect heist in this unique zero-prep RPG.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Blue Planet: Recontact from Biohazard Games








						Blue Planet: Recontact
					

A new and updated edition of the classic science fiction roleplaying game set on the wild, frontier waterworld of Poseidon.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## opacitizen (Dec 12, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders.




I linked the drivethru page of the pdf. Drivethru is not KS. It's an online store much like Amazon etc. Anyone can register with about a single click or filling out a form (much like in any online shop), and buy it. The general public can already purchase the book digitally. It's out now.


----------



## Gnosistika (Dec 12, 2021)

Does a game that is late for 2021 count? If so, speaking purely for myself - Monte Cook's Diamond Throne for Cypher System by Here Be Dragons Games.

So here's hoping for a 2022 release.


----------



## Scott Christian (Dec 12, 2021)

The One Ring
Free League Publishing
My Kickstarter pledge does not come until next year, so I am nominating it.   

The One Ring


----------



## reelo (Dec 12, 2021)

I'd like to nominate Hyperborea 3E:








						NORTH WIND ADVENTURES
					

Swords, Sorcery, and Weird Science-Fantasy



					www.hyperborea.tv


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

opacitizen said:


> I linked the drivethru page of the pdf. Drivethru is not KS. It's an online store much like Amazon etc. Anyone can register with about a single click or filling out a form (much like in any online shop), and buy it. The general public can already purchase the book digitally. It's out now.




The important date is the date the general public can purchase the book. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or *pre-orders*.


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The important date is the date the general public can purchase the book. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or *pre-orders*.



I think Dune being nominated for 2019, 2020 _and_ 2021 (winning in 2020 and tying for first place 2021) means that it's the expected release date at the time of the nomination.

For clarification does this include PDF-only releases? Or if the PDF is released first in one year, and the physical book released the next then what year is it eligible for nomination?


----------



## opacitizen (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The important date is the date the general public can purchase the book. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or *pre-orders*.
> 
> View attachment 148235




Do you mean you're incapable of accepting digital products for what they are? Or do the rules set out by @Morrus exclude pdf releases? Where?

Physical books are now just _a version_ of the book, not the book, which, in this case, you can already buy.

*Edit*: Note also that even if you preorder the physical version of the book, you'll get a digital version of it _immediately _via drivethru (which you can, again, buy as a standalone item, a digital product over at drivethru.) So you'll practically have the book in either case. You can read it, you can print it (for yourself), you can play with it, even as a member of "the general public."


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

opacitizen said:


> Do you mean you're incapable of accepting digital products for what they are? Or do the rules set out by @Morrus exclude pdf releases? Where?
> 
> Physical books are now just _a version_ of the book, not the book, which, in this case, you can already buy.
> 
> ...




Honestly? I actually don't care. This is just supposed to be a fun list. I only responded because I thought the pre-order part was funny. Have a great day.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

Crusadius said:


> I think Dune being nominated for 2019, 2020 _and_ 2021 (winning in 2020 and tying for first place 2021) means that it's the expected release date at the time of the nomination.
> 
> For clarification does this include PDF-only releases? Or if the PDF is released first in one year, and the physical book released the next then what year is it eligible for nomination?




If you're asking me, sorry I have no idea. Whether it makes it to the list or not though, I'm still looking forward to TOR 2E. Have a good one.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> If you're asking me, sorry I have no idea. Whether it makes it to the list or not though, I'm still looking forward to TOR 2E. Have a good one.



Thankfully then you can order it from DriveThruRPG and read the published version already.


----------



## opacitizen (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Honestly? I actually don't care. This is just supposed to be a fun list. I only responded because I thought the pre-order part was funny. Have a great day.




You're right, this should be a fun list. Sorry if my answers came through as unfriendly — I just felt kinda baffled by your intense resistance to accepting digital products as valid items, and actually arguing against them on _a digital,_ virtual platform.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> Thankfully then you can order it from DriveThruRPG and read the published version already.




You can read the electronic version. Drivethrurpg won't have a published version (it won't be print on demand as Free League will be publishing a traditional print run).


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> You can read the electronic version. Drivethrurpg won't have a published version (it won't be print on demand as Free League will be publishing a traditional print run).



The electronic version is a published version.


----------



## Michael Mattei (Dec 13, 2021)

Since Marvel probably won't be out of beta until 2023, I nominate the Transformers RPG. https://www.amazon.com/Renegade-Transformers-RPG-Core-Rulebook/dp/1736884336


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

Aldarc said:


> The electronic version is a published version.




Right. But we're talking a about a book not a PDF. I continue to look forward to the book release of TOR 2E in 2022 to the general public. 

2. It must be due out to the general public in 2022. The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> *Right. But we're talking a about a book not a PDF.* I continue to look forward to the book release of TOR 2E in 2022 to the general public.
> 
> 2. It must be due out to the general public in 2022. The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders



Books can be pdfs. The term "book" is not exclusive to hard copies.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Right. But we're talking a about a book not a PDF. I continue to look forward to the book release of TOR 2E in 2022 to the general public.
> 
> 2. It must be due out to the general public in 2022. The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders



The question is whether they mean by ‘book’ an ebook as well as a physical book. It isn’t stated either way, but for me, The One Ring is already here and available for the general public.


----------



## Corone (Dec 13, 2021)

Dune from Modiphius...
Ah, sorry, force of habit


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

TrippyHippy said:


> The question is whether they mean by ‘book’ an ebook as well as a physical book. It isn’t stated either way, but for me, The One Ring is already here.




Yeah, I've said it before I don't actually care. I just think it is fun to talk to the pseudonyms of people online that insist that I can't look forward to TOR 2E in 2022. Do they think I'm going to go back and delete my posts or apologize or something? Why do they care what I think? What response are they looking for? Do they actually take this conversation seriously? They don't even know me and I'm talking to a pseudonym. My opinion actually seems to matter to people I've never met whose names I don't even know! It's funny to me. This is fun. Forums should be fun.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Right. But we're talking a about a book not a PDF. I continue to look forward to the book release of TOR 2E in 2022 to the general public.
> 
> 2. It must be due out to the general public in 2022. The important date is the *date the general public can purchase the book*. That's not Kickstarter fulfillment dates or pre-orders



In all the years I’ve been doing this, this is the first time anybody has taken a stance that a PDF is not a book.

To clarify, PDFs count.

Hope that settles this lengthy conversation.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 13, 2021)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> Yeah, I've said it before I don't actually care. I just think it is fun to talk to the pseudonyms of people online that insist that I can't look forward to TOR 2E in 2022. Do they think I'm going to go back and delete my posts or apologize or something? Why do they care what I think? What response are they looking for? Do they actually take this conversation seriously? They don't even know me and I'm talking to a pseudonym. My opinion actually seems to matter to people I've never met whose names I don't even know! It's funny to me. This is fun. Forums should be fun.



FWIW, I also hope to get my hands on my hard copy of TOR 2E. I have scanned through the pdf of the book, but I would prefer having a hard copy in my hands, which makes it easier to flip between sections and also a bit less computer screen strain on the eyes.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> In all the years I’ve been doing this, this is the first time anybody has taken a stance that a PDF is not a book.
> 
> To clarify, PDFs count.
> 
> Hope that settles this lengthy conversation.




Okay, no TOR 2E on the list for me. Like I said, I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 13, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Oh, hadn't seen this. Looks super interesting!




Here's some more info:










						Lords of the Middle Sea
					

Lords of the Middle Sea. 121 likes. Devoted to Chaosium's upcoming Lords of the Middle Sea Roleplaying Game, based on the 1978 boardgame of the same name.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Feepdake (Dec 15, 2021)

The Marvel Multiverse Playtest is not eligible, but just wanted to share this webpage, since it has some interesting info, e.g. 104 pages, a release date of March 29, 2022.






						Amazon.com: Marvel Multiverse Role-Playing Game: Playtest Rulebook: 9781302934248: Forbeck, Matt: Books
					

Amazon.com: Marvel Multiverse Role-Playing Game: Playtest Rulebook: 9781302934248: Forbeck, Matt: Books



					www.amazon.com


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 17, 2021)

Considering Root is available now on drivethrurpg.com, I guess that isn’t eligible either now.


----------



## TheLostSoul (Dec 17, 2021)

I am most looking forward to Blade Runner the RPG from Fria Ligan, with Cy_Borg and Blue Planet: Recontact closely following.

As it is only a supplement, it does not count, but Vaesen: Mythic Britain and Ireland is nearly level with Blade Runner the RPG for me.


----------



## Mark Craddock (Dec 17, 2021)

Destined (Super Heroes for Mythras) by The Design Mechanism.

Rivers of London from Chaosium.


----------



## longshanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Shadow of the Weird Wizard by Schwalb Entertainment Link


----------



## Tenebrous (Dec 19, 2021)

Blade Runner the Roleplaying Game by Free League Publishing

Rivers of London Roleplaying Game by Chaosium


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Dec 19, 2021)

Talltomwright said:


> Blade Runner from Free League! Blade Runner RPG



For me, this one is it.



babi_gog said:


> Avatar Legends: The RPG (Magpie)



For my daughter, it's this one.


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 20, 2021)

Blade Runner just became my most anticipated...

The dead tree of Once More into the Void is my #2.


----------



## Bagpuss (Dec 23, 2021)

Also looking forward to the Rivers of London Roleplaying Game by Chaosium.

I hope they support it with one of the Starter Sets they have done recently like for CoC and Runequest.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 24, 2021)

Seems there have been some slight delays, as the release date for the 5E OGL-version of Victoriana by Cubicle 7 has been changed to Q1/Q2 of 2022, so it now qualifies for this: Victoriana

The November update link on that page includes the info on the delay to 2022.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2021)

I've compiled the list. After removing those which are already available (at two of which I myself had already bought from DTRPG!) or which have release dates specified as 2023, we're left with this list. I believe it's correct!

If you nominated something and it's not here, check it's a valid nomination (link, date, not a setting or supplement, etc.), and if I've missed it let me know.

A|state (Handiwork Games)
Apocalypse Keys (Evil Hat)
Avatar Legends (Magpie Games)
Blade Runner (Free League)
Blue Planet: Recontact (Biohazard Games)
Broken Tales (The World Anvil Publishing)
CHEW (Imagining Games)
Cy-Borg (Stockholm Cartel)
DCC Dying Earth (Goodman Games)
Death in Space (Carl Niblaeus)
Defiant (Game Machinery)
Everyday Silver Anniversary Edition (The Everyway Company)
Exquisite Crime (Hunters Books)
Heroes and Hardships (Earl of Fife Games)
Hunter: The Reckoning 5E (Renegade Studios)
Into the Motherlands (Tanya DePass)
Lords of the Middle Sea (Chaosium)
Mothership 1E (Tuesday Night Games)
Paranoia: The Perfect Edition (Mongoose)
Pendragon 6E (Chaosium)
Rivers of London (Chaosium)
Salvage Union (Leyline Press)
Shadow of the Weird Wizard (Schwalb Entertainment)
Shield Maidens (Mongoose)
Stonetop (penny lantern)
Swords of the Serpentine (Pelgrane Press)
Talesof Xadia (Fandom)
The Devil Made Us Do It (Monte Cook Games)
Transformers (Renegade Games)
Urban Shadows 2E (Magpie Games)
Victoriana 5E (Cubicle 7)
Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5E (Renegade Studios)
Wildsea (Ray Chou)


----------



## Umbran (Dec 26, 2021)

With the list complete, I'll close this, and point people at the voting thread...









						Vote For The Most Anticipated RPG of 2022!
					

As we do every year, it's time to vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of the coming year!  Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the joint winners were Dune and Twilight 2000). Previous winners include 13th Age (2013), Star Wars Force & Destiny (2015), Rifts for Savage Worlds...




					www.enworld.org


----------

